# Sky shocking - A-Plan great!



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

Looking to buy my first GT-R, so been shopping around...

Been an Evo driver for 8 years, and my last Evo was insured with both Sky and A-Plan, so gave them both a try.

Sky (who my daily driver MR2 is currently insured with, and my Evo was last with) quoted me at a whopping £1260 FC with 9yrs NCB all mods declared!!

Given that I was paying around £700 with them for my Evo, I wasn't too happy with that.

So called A-Plan (who lost out marginally on my business last year to Sky for the Evo), who came back with a stunning £725 FC with my 9yrs NCB and all mods declared!!

Can't believe the difference! Looks like I'll be using A-Plan when the time comes, then...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why do people blame the broker when a quote is too high? Sky are not "shocking" they just couldn't compete on this quote.


----------



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

They probably will though, when I ring them back and tell them what A-Plan quoted me...


----------



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

But fair point on it not being the broker (unless the high price was artificially inflated by the broker salesman, which isn't exactly unknown, is it?)...

In which case, Markerstudy are shocking this time round, and Servis are in my good books!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

exactly.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sky weren't great for me either sadly. I found the chap to be a bit pushy & wanting to know what I was previously paying. I wanted him to give me a number irrelevant to any other competitor quotes, he couldn't do this, which seems strange & in the end he was no where near.

I renewed with A-Plan with a few hundred quid less which was decent!

I did however recommend Sky to a friend of a friend who received something like £400 quid off their quote. So they were very happy.

Swings & roundabouts


----------



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

And, for the record, I was the very dictionary definition of 'shocked' when the chap at Sky gave me the premium, so I think it still applies, in literal terms haha!


----------



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

For the record, I called Sky back, and the gent I spoke to 2nd time round was absolutely mortified at the initial premuim I'd been given, looked into it and told me that the first guy I had spoken to had "gone about doing the quote completely wrong".

He then told me that Sky would DEFINITELY beat A-Plan's premium, and that I should call back the day before I go to collect the car to ensure that this happens... Not sure how I feel about that, but at least I know that A-Plan have got me covered in the event of something going awry!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Both a great companies so go with your gut.


----------

